# Thyroid Follicular Carcinoma: Sonographic Features of 50 Cases



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid Follicular Carcinoma: Sonographic Features of 50 Cases

OBJECTIVE. The purpose of our study was to retrospectively evaluate sonography of thyroid follicular neoplasms for features that would aid in distinguishing follicular carcinoma from follicular adenoma and for any imaging features that distinguish the Hürthle-cell variant of follicular carcinoma from classic follicular carcinoma.

Full abstract here..........
http://www.ajronline.org/cgi/content/abstract/194/1/44


----------

